# Question about "bondage" pairs



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

For the record, I know nothing about breeding because I don't ever intend to do it. I do know, though, that people say bonded pairs make much better parents than bondage pairs.

I see a lot of people on this forum saying they want to get their tiel a mate to breed with, and asking what mutation would be best. Obviously breeders choose to pair birds based on mutation, rather than allowing them to choose their own mates, or it would be very hard to achieve selective breeding and get desired mutations. But, isn't just putting two birds together creating a bondage pair unless they happen to like each other?

I have three males and three females, but no pairs. They don't automatically like each other, let alone want to make babies, just because they're opposite sex birds of the same species. If I separated them into pairs and put them in breeding cages with a nest box, would instinct take over? Again, that's the last thing I want to do. I don't think the world needs more baby cockatiels with all the abandoned ones out there. I'm just curious.


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

If they are given the opportunity to spend time together they may bond....I recently rescued a male....kept him in a separate cage beside my female where they could come out and play together and then moved them in the same cage after two weeks....two weeks later we had eggs....five fertile eggs...my oldest chick is little over two weeks old and they have just laid another egg....allow them to spend time together and see what happens. As far as picking the correct mate sometimes when you mate two of the same mutation you will get little problems such as baldness...


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, I understand two lutinos might be very bonded and be great parents, but you'd not necessarily want to allow their eggs to hatch because the babies might be weak. I'm just wondering how (good) breeders avoid "forcing" two birds to pair up but still get the mutations they're looking for.


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess you would just let them spend time together and see what happens


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

good question echolalia. maybe you would pair your desired mutations and then just wait and seecwhether they bond. if they don't you could try different pairings. just a guess


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The way Susanne did it (and the way I've always done it) is to let the birds pick their own mates. For some reason they can sense splits in each other that we can't see (i.e. the lutino hen picks the pearl male who also happens to be split to lutino that we didn't know about!!!) I've never forced my birds to be together although I did have one hen who chose her mate because he was the only male available and that turned out badly. Sometimes you end up with birds of the same mutation picking each other and then you have to make the decision whether to let them breed or not. If the breeding turns out well and you get healthy babies, then they're fine together *but make sure the next generation is NOT like to like* If they aren't fine together (low hatch rate, etc) then you can either separate them or do what I did and leave them together but not let them make any babies of their own. Sometimes those pairs (the ones who are really bonded but who shouldn't produce babies) end up being the best foster parents in your flock!!

Sorry for the novel, I'm slightly passionate about this lol.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation! Those are all things that I would do if I did want to breed.  Good idea to let a like to like pair be foster parents, too.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Good idea to let a like to like pair be foster parents, too.


Yep, there's no reason to split up a pair if you don't have to, especially one that were so in love as Fuzzy and Bubbles were. And both were very good parents, so they were great when I needed a backup!


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

KerriMac0216 said:


> If they are given the opportunity to spend time together they may bond....I recently rescued a male....kept him in a separate cage beside my female where they could come out and play together and then moved them in the same cage after two weeks....two weeks later we had eggs....five fertile eggs...my oldest chick is little over two weeks old and they have just laid another egg....allow them to spend time together and see what happens. As far as picking the correct mate sometimes when you mate two of the same mutation you will get little problems such as baldness...


----------

